# Paph sukhakali



## albert (Aug 29, 2008)

I think i already submitted this photo last year, but be on the safe side- here it is again. It was one of my first paph- got it 1996 in NSW (Australia)-One op the top suks in the state.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

excellent one


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2008)

One can see why! I got one from Ernie in July & it's in spike, hope it's as nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice suk, Albert.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2008)

Good color and markings.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 31, 2008)

It's a beauty!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 31, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Barbara (Aug 31, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Bolero (Sep 1, 2008)

Fantastic! Congratulations.


----------

